# George.W's 2011 thread- COMPLETED



## cornucopia (2 Jan 2011)

hello folks

With Chas's permission I have decided to start a similar "compilation of the year thread" rather than lots of individual threads

so here's the first two piece's of 2011

Yew Hollow form 5" wide by 7" tall










Yew hollow form 6" wide by 8" tall









I dont like to say wether I am happy or not with a piece as it may sway other's comments but trust me i'm rarely 100% happy!!! which is why i post-so please be honest.


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Jan 2011)

The first one I like, the flow from neck to body works fro me, the second I'm not sure about with the sudden change. Think I'd prefer it if it was evebn more dramatic and looked as though the neck was coming out of the body but as is seems sort of half and half to me. Having said that I f I had done them I'd be more than pleased with the quality of workmanship and finish, purely an aesthetic preference. 

Pete


----------



## The Shark (2 Jan 2011)

Hi George,

Pretty much as Pete has said, I think the first looks excellent in all respects, the second looks almost as if you have stuck a different neck onto one of your hollow forms. (IMHO). However, I'm not sure how I would alter it other than to make a replica of the first, which tends to defeat the object of the excercise, I suppose!

As always, wood, workmanship and finish are second to none  

Hope that helps 

Malc


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2011)

Don't know why but the No. 2 gets my initial preference vote, might be my mechanical background, I think it's the sharp change of contour at the neck/body join, in fact if anything I think a slight undercut of the bowl/neck interface would enhance it even more (edit: is this what you refer to Pete?) The natural contrasting wood features also add to the appeal of the piece for me.

The No. 1 is well formed but to me the woods natural features on the bowl seem to be fighting with the neck shaping for my eyes attention, I could see the form more as bland wood with one of your colour/texture treatments.


----------



## miles_hot (2 Jan 2011)

Bodrighy":xmt6l5pe said:


> The first one I like, the flow from neck to body works fro me, the second I'm not sure about with the sudden change. Think I'd prefer it if it was evebn more dramatic and looked as though the neck was coming out of the body but as is seems sort of half and half to me. Having said that I f I had done them I'd be more than pleased with the quality of workmanship and finish, purely an aesthetic preference.
> 
> Pete


I think that the 1st works best as there is a linking feature (the streaks). I kinda like the second one for the abruptness and the difference between the "classical" bottom and quite geometric cone / engine valve look of the neck.

On the thread idea I have to say that I dislike the single thread for the year as I never know if Chas has posted something new or someone is just commenting so I tend to miss all of his work except for when I'm feeling bored at work and find 20 new bowls! Each to their own I guess and sorry in advance if I miss any of your new work.

Massively impressed that you hollowed through those necks by the way - I assume that the hole is a little larger than normal?

Miles


----------



## cornucopia (2 Jan 2011)

Thank you for your comments

Miles: the larger one has a 1" hole and the smaller 7/8"- I'm trying the one thread thing as i get guilty about having two or three threads going somtimes on the 1st page- plus i know that some people like my work and look back at older projets/pieces (and some loath) so by keeping it all in one thread its easier to find.


----------



## miles_hot (2 Jan 2011)

cornucopia":27011dma said:


> I'm trying the one thread thing as i get guilty about having two or three threads going somtimes on the 1st page- plus i know that some people like my work and look back at older projets/pieces (and some loath) so by keeping it all in one thread its easier to find.



Don't feel guilty man - it's up to the rest of us to lift our game and get more threads running 

Miles


----------



## skeetoids (2 Jan 2011)

Hi George,

The 1st piece I think is beautful. I love the way the grain works in the first picture, espceically the lines running up the neck, I like that very much. Form and finish are excellent as usual and I like the more natural, matt finish to your work.

I'm with Chas on the 2nd one, this is my favourite. The contrast between the very spherical bowl of the vase and the sharp change into the neck works well for me. I know it's a bit of a PITA but could you do me a favour and take another picture of the second one but upside down? I turned my laptop upside down and it really looks ace!

Great work as usual, and my Wife loves the pen BTW, many thanks for that (it was worth the extra for the box too). :wink: 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Oakbear (2 Jan 2011)

I very much liked your previous form of this ilk, and i like these too.
On my first viewing i wasn't keen on the abrupt transition to the neck on the second, but it's grown on me quickly. Perhaps room for some colour or texture in future?
Having said that i still like the curved transition on the first.
I also prefer the bottom third second form, as it curves in a little more and makes it lighter to my eye.

As for how to organise the thread, do what suits you and don't worry about taking too many threads/space. I sure others would agree your input here is valued, so donb't do yourself down.
For my personal preference, i have to say i agree with Miles though!


----------



## The Shark (2 Jan 2011)

Oakbear":1gtz52za said:


> As for how to organise the thread, do what suits you and don't worry about taking too many threads/space. I sure others would agree your input here is valued, so donb't do yourself down.




I fully endorse what has been said by Oakbear!

I learn a great deal from all your threads, and quite frankly don't care if you have 1 long thread or 100 short threads, as long as the content is there (which also includes reading other peoples' opinions and comments about your work)  

Malc


----------



## skeetoids (3 Jan 2011)

Hi George,

I would like to rubber stamp Malc's thoughts on the single thread idea.

I think, if it is an acceptable posting format (Chas?), then I will also adopt this for 2011.

It's up to people who have an interest in your work to follow your threads, and as Malc says this also includes the discussion.

I feel that it's a more neat and tidy way of posting work, perhaps the poster could edit the title and add the date so people will know it has had a recent update?

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## cornucopia (3 Jan 2011)

Thank you very much for all of your kind comments
I took a risk and combined two shapes for the 2nd piece which I normally use on other vessels- the base or bowl part is based upon an apple and the neck a trumpet form- the sharp shoulder was a little awkward to sand and is a possible split risk as it dries (as any sharp 90 degree corner is on any wet turned work) I’ve gently rounded it over inside so hopefully it will be fine.

I think I will be able to edit the title with a new date every time I post a piece- but some forum software has a cut-off point after which an old thread can’t be edited- I’m not sure if this one does or not- Chas?


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Jan 2011)

Hi, I'm still very new to turning, so can't really comment on "the right" finish, form etc. But I think it's in the eye of the beholder really.

But I will say, I think they are all bloody lovely!! I think I like the last one best.


----------



## Steve Jones (3 Jan 2011)

Hi George,

Great idea on setting up the one thread. 

After studying the pics since you posted them I have to say, without a doubt that my choice is the 1st one because of the the smooth flowing lines and curved transition from the neck to the base. 

Steve


----------



## Paul.J (3 Jan 2011)

Both well turned and nicely finished pieces George,but why the sudden sharp transition on the second piece.
I thought the idea of an hollow form was to try and get a nice flowing continuous curve in the form with no sudden abrupt transitions as in this piece :?


----------



## cornucopia (4 Jan 2011)

Thank you

Paul: yep the idea of most forms is to get a flowing curve with no facets- but if the design call's for it then there's nothing wrong with a sharp corner or change in direction.


----------



## CHJ (4 Jan 2011)

Ok, just a quick couple of comments on long threads.

I personally started doing it when I fell for the spinney world to get a running help on my progress, and I must say the limited number of turners on the forum at the time and other members with a passing interest jumped in with both feet to encourage and advise.
Blogs were not in general evidence at the time, and I still feel blogs only attract a limited audience of co-conspirators and rarely have any input from a casual browser.

Whether you do a long thread or short individual projects is a personal thing, the only limitation being the forum softwares ability to manage a large database reference which happened with an early thread of mine (13 pages/472 posts) which I had to ask to be locked because of editing problems, but that limitation should be long gone.

George, as far as I know there is no limitation on original posters editing the title of the first post, if you do get a problem just shout, same like cleaning up anything that strays too far off topic, we'll try and move or clean it up.


----------



## cornucopia (8 Jan 2011)

Hello folks
here's a new yew form loosely based upon an egg type shape-with influence’s from the American style tucked under bottom as well!!

Yew 7"tall by 6"wide









I have just started to work my way thru a pallet full of yew which I’ve had for a year or so- the two previous forms and this one are from logs of about 7 0r 8" diameter but I also have a few bigger logs with more burr looking bark on them- I cut one of these bigger logs this week and hit a nail deep inside the wood with my chainsaw!! my chain's loss though was the woods gain as it has the most stunning purple marking intermixed with burr and normal colours
here's a 3x3x6" section which I roughed into a cylinder
















and of course some pen blanks


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2011)

The 'forms' up to your usual standards George and makes the most of the woods hidden beauty.

The cylinder looks so special as is that I personally would be at a loss to find the courage to dump any of it in shavings, got me pondering 'display' methods for such a piece.


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jan 2011)

Must admit I'd be tempted to hollow it out as a long vase or something to keep as much of it as possible. B interesting turning should think with grain going in every which way. Look forward to seeing what you do with it George. 

Pete


----------



## The Shark (8 Jan 2011)

CHJ":2g8ks8t3 said:


> The 'forms' up to your usual standards George and makes the most of the woods hidden beauty.
> 
> The cylinder looks so special as is that I personally would be at a loss to find the courage to dump any of it in shavings, got me pondering 'display' methods for such a piece.




Absolutely agree with Chas on both counts! It seems almost criminal to lose any of the wood on the cylinder, but it must convert into something. Thinking cap time.

Malc


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jan 2011)

Cracking hollow form George and the Yew is just gorgeous  
If you are after ideas for the cylinder how about one of your oval shaped boxes on one of your plinths.


----------



## skeetoids (9 Jan 2011)

Hi George,

Another beautiful form and wood, nice to see a more natural finish, really brings out the warmth in the wood.

The spindle is incredible, such figuring, looks great as is 

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## cornucopia (9 Jan 2011)

Thank you folks- that particular cylinder is of to a good friend of mine in America but I have plenty more where that came from which I will dry for box's.


----------



## OldWood (11 Jan 2011)

These are both stunning work - the first form flows so smoothly, the shape helped so much by the grain. The 2nd is interesting in that it is not what one expects and like one of the earlier posters I wonder how it would look if the stem was effectively cut into the bowl.

And now the question - forgetting about the tooling for the moment, how does one hold a piece for turning a form like these ? I am getting more confidant in my turning and would love to try a hollow form, but am not quite sure where to start Is there a WIP somewhere that I could follow or a YouTube video ?

Rob


----------



## cornucopia (11 Jan 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments Rob- I cant think of a you tube video or wip - but i hold all of my forms on a faceplate- the yew one's on this thread so far were on a 3" vb36 faceplate- I know a few turners who hold them on the serrated gripper jaws


----------



## OldWood (11 Jan 2011)

Thanks for your guidance, George. Unfortunately I don't have any small faceplates and having a Wadkins Bursgreen with a 1 3/8 UNC nose thread, I imagine these are like the proverbial hen's teeth. I tend to use glue chucks which would probably be OK - is a flat base OK or a rebated one? 

Rob


----------



## CHJ (11 Jan 2011)

OldWood":1ahpsogg said:


> Thanks for your guidance, George. Unfortunately I don't have any small faceplates and having a Wadkins Bursgreen with a 1 3/8 UNC nose thread, I imagine these are like the proverbial hen's teeth. I tend to use glue chucks which would probably be OK - is a flat base OK or a rebated one?
> 
> Rob


If you have a decent scroll chuck with dovetail jaws you can use a faceplate ring to achieve a stronger hold.



 <<<Clicky image


----------



## cornucopia (11 Jan 2011)

OldWood":1rd652g1 said:


> Thanks for your guidance, George. Unfortunately I don't have any small faceplates and having a Wadkins Bursgreen with a 1 3/8 UNC nose thread, I imagine these are like the proverbial hen's teeth. I tend to use glue chucks which would probably be OK - is a flat base OK or a rebated one?
> 
> Rob




I would not recommend using any type of glue chuck Rob especially when learning as the chance of a catch is much higher and it will rip it off easily- i have catch's that will rip a dozen two inch screws out so glue really isn’t going to be good enough


----------



## goldeneyedmonkey (11 Jan 2011)

CHJ":2gwwdxfd said:


> The 'forms' up to your usual standards George and makes the most of the woods hidden beauty.
> 
> The cylinder looks so special as is that I personally would be at a loss to find the courage to dump any of it in shavings, got me pondering 'display' methods for such a piece.



here here, IMHO that timber looks amazing. I would make a piece by doing as little to it as possible. I'm not a turner, so I'm not sure how possible this is, but, could you somehow cut three cylinders out of that one piece? I mean in a Russian-doll type way, i.e, one out of another out of another, then take the wall of each cylinder down so that when there is a light inside it it will shine through. Either candle or L.E.D. Just an idea as the burr and colour of that timber is spectacular.

Cheers _Dan.


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Jan 2011)

I;'d be tempted to make a long cylinder box similar to the other one you did. That way you would have most of the figuring, grain etc still showing. Still as you say it is destined for someone else I guess it isn't up to you anyway. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## OldWood (11 Jan 2011)

Glue chucks - one of the weaknesses I've found with glue chucks is that the standard method of application of hot wax glue from some sort of heating device is essentially flawed when it comes to using it to glue large chunks of wood together - that is large with respect to the amount of glue. 

You melt say 4 blobs of wax from the hot glue gun onto a cold piece of wood and then slap another cold piece of wood on top. This is nonsense in gluing terms as the glue is cooling and solidifying all the time so the joint ends up thick and poorly bonded. Most glue joint failures are through the glue line itself and this way of working is just asking for trouble.

I'm sure I'm not the first person to find that the solution to this is to use a hot air gun to melt small portions of the wax onto one surface and use the hot air that is spilling off to heat the other surface so that when the two are brought together not only is the wax going to be well spread, but the glue is open for adequate time to do some alignment with centring marks.

I've just turned a rough lump of wood, some 15 inches across its corners into a 9" by 3" lamp base on a 4" glue chuck and will certainly aim to work through some deeper bowls to hollow forms held this way. 

Rob


----------



## OldWood (11 Jan 2011)

The other thing I did mean to bring into the discussion with respect to the yew cylinders and sections shown is whether the wood turning world has found a way of retaining the magic colouring that occurs with some yew, and is much evident in the pictures of those items.

I first met the fantastic reds and purples when I was working with my cabinet making brother some 20 years ago, and scrounged some bits for my own furniture. I had one thick wainey edged block with all these colours so I booked-ended it, finished it with french polish and mounted it as a decorative piece. Sadly over the years it has just gone to shades of brown. 

I have always understood that the colours are present due to moisture and that they disappear as the wood really dries out but I wonder if that is correct.

Rob


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Jan 2011)

You need to have the glue dripping out of the end before using of the gun before applying it for a good solid glue chuck to be safe. I have seen a 4' x 3' off centre piece turned using a glue chuck and wedges, no problem at all, until it came to getting it off. They used a hair dryer in the end to soften the glue up again. Most people use the glue too cold, I did until a pro showed me the right way. Takes a good 15 minutes heating before it is ready.

Pete


----------



## cornucopia (12 Jan 2011)

the colour is nothing to do with moisture Rob- as you can cut into a 100 year old board of yew and still find bright orange and purple etc- it’s to do with uv exposure to the light- I have found that the finish's with uv inhibitor's in them work well at reducing the effect.

RE- the glue chuck- Glue chucks will not work with My style of forms-the pressure's involved when working several inches away from the headstock held on a base area of 4" are far greater than for a bowl that’s 3"away with a base of 16".
do not put yourself (and potentially others reading this) at risk and try it.


----------



## OldWood (12 Jan 2011)

Thanks George for your warning about the gluing. Your point about the work piece length is the valid one - ie the leverage length. A glue joint will tolerate a sheer force as in holding a short large diameter piece but will not cope well with the pull forces from a what is effectively a butt joint when the work piece is long. Actually that is always the problem with holding a long item whatever holding method is used.

That's interesting about the yew - and of course I should have remembered that when working with my brother I had an inlaid table from the Sheridan period to strip and repolish. The colours of the inlays were incredible once the old french polish was stripped off and the surface carefully scraped - sharp reds, whites and greens. Can you give me a name of a finish that is UV resistant - it would be worth stripping back my Yew wall hanging and putting a new finish on it.

My apologies for taking the subject so far Off Topic

Rob


----------



## cornucopia (12 Jan 2011)

no problem Rob

there's two finish's i'm trying out to help prevent fadeing
my favourite is osmo uv oil third one down on this page- it says exterior but i've had no problems using it on my work.
the second product is liberon's superior danish oil
I prefer the osmo simply for silky feel and satin/matt finish it has.


----------



## OldWood (12 Jan 2011)

Thanks a lot, George - that Osmo oil has been mentioned here before and I'd forgotten about it. I'm to the west of Edinburgh so Glasgow isn't that far away - in fact if I hunt far enough I may be able to find a local outlet too.

Useful link as they also do an 'un-greying' oil which I could well use.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## gus3049 (13 Jan 2011)

Sort of on-topic.

Before I moved in here permanently, I found some old planks of wood in the barn. Knocked up a quick table as we had nothing to eat off.

Wish I had known what I know now. I would quite fancy having a go at some layered or segmented bowls with it.


----------



## cornucopia (15 Jan 2011)

I said everything i make in 2011- so i know some people find pens a bore but if i make it this year its in this thread


----------



## skeetoids (15 Jan 2011)

Hi George,

Nothing boring about these pens.

As someone who has purchased one of George's pens I can state with confidence that the craftmanship is first class.

These are very beautiful indeed, especially the first pick of 2.

I also really like the final pen, that is very cool indeed and an unusual change in design and composition I haven't seen from you yet.

Well done.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Jan 2011)

Very nicely done George with great piccys  
Do you wanna photograph my comp piccys :lol: :lol:


----------



## skeetoids (15 Jan 2011)

I'm with PJ on the piccies, on both counts! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## richburrow (15 Jan 2011)

Very nice, 
anyone who finds your pens boring are missing the point!!!!
The finish is second to none  
I like the presentation boxes as well (flashy)
Rich


----------



## cornucopia (16 Jan 2011)

Thank you for all of your kind comments

here is a closed end pen in yew i've finished of today


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jan 2011)

That's a cracker George  
Beautiful looking piece of Yew very nicely turned and finished.


----------



## richburrow (16 Jan 2011)

Very nice, 
I really like the way you have used the sap wood. 
Very 8)
Rich


----------



## CHJ (16 Jan 2011)

No need to apologise for posting pens George, work of that standard in selection of design, quality of execution and presentation is an inspiration to all of us, the subject is immaterial as far as I'm concerned, finish is finish is finish and those are beyond dispute.


----------



## cornucopia (16 Jan 2011)

Thank you


----------



## cornucopia (27 Jan 2011)

Hello folks

African blackwood double closed end- black titanium fountain pen









Honduran rosewood burr doubnle closed end- black titanium fountain pen









Red mallee burr double closed end- black titanium fountain pen









Masur birch double closed end- black Titanium fountain pen









Amalgam mutt box blanks
Burr and resin mix 2.5" wide by 2 3/8" tall













Sky blue resin with acorn husks 2.5" x 2.5"


----------



## johnny.t. (27 Jan 2011)

I'm not usually keen on plastic as a material for turning but that last one is something else 8) It works beautifully with your nice design of box.

JT


----------



## skeetoids (27 Jan 2011)

Hi George,

Your pens are an outstanding example, all very good indeed.

The burr/resin mix box is a cracker in my humble opinion, is this box for sale BTW?

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## gus3049 (27 Jan 2011)

Oh.....

saw the first box and literally hated it!! It just doesn't work for me at all - takes all sorts I guess.

Got to the second one and loved it! It seems designed whereas the first one just looks like a bit of missing wood filled with plastic. As always of course, the workmanship is outstanding.

However, the whole thing about this turning thing seems to be that the experiments can lead to superb results on occasion. In my case very occasionally. Strangely, I read your last blog about off centre turning just after I had played with ideas for the candlestick in next months competition.

My wife actually laughed at the result and said "well it did come from the woodpile, perhaps you'd like to put it back there now"
Perhaps its a bit soon for me to start doing this sort of thing. I've only just started turning out stuff that I consider acceptable after four or five months. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## cornucopia (27 Jan 2011)

gus3049":370lwttu said:


> However, the whole thing about this turning thing seems to be that the experiments can lead to superb results on occasion. In my case very occasionally. Strangely, I read your last blog about off centre turning just after I had played with ideas for the candlestick in next months competition.



Thank you but thats a diffrent George your ref to- you mean George .F who's got the Blog


----------



## gus3049 (27 Jan 2011)

cornucopia":hf3xj58v said:


> gus3049":hf3xj58v said:
> 
> 
> > However, the whole thing about this turning thing seems to be that the experiments can lead to superb results on occasion. In my case very occasionally. Strangely, I read your last blog about off centre turning just after I had played with ideas for the candlestick in next months competition.
> ...


Oops - sorry about that!

The candlestick was still rubbish.


----------



## loz (27 Jan 2011)

Just blown away by everything to be honest !

Are you casting the box blanks yourself George ?

Brilliant

Loz


----------



## Silverbirch (27 Jan 2011)

I like the burr/resin mix box especially. Don`t think I`ve seen that approach before. Excellent!

Ian


----------



## cornucopia (28 Jan 2011)

Thank you for all of your kind comments

No i'm not Loz- a very talanted chap in Texas makes them- i will have more designs soon


----------



## mark sanger (28 Jan 2011)

Hi George

It is a striking material and looks beautiful. 

The pens are some of the best I have seen anywhere and the bottom box is my fav for shape but the top material is really brill. I love the material and can see many uses for it and I hope to get hold of some one day to try out.


----------



## cornucopia (28 Jan 2011)

Thank you


----------



## cornucopia (28 Jan 2011)

here's another half resin half burr box from today

2.5" tall x 2 3/8" wide


----------



## skeetoids (28 Jan 2011)

Hi George,

The combination of colour on this is really beautiful indeed, this is my new favourite.

I particularly like the design of this box and the beading around the join is very delicate and well balanced.

I have no criticism of this piece whatsoever other than to say that I'm sorry it's in your posession and not mine! :mrgreen: :lol: :mrgreen: 

Nice work,

Lee.


----------



## mark sanger (29 Jan 2011)

Hi George

Just stunning.


----------



## Silverbirch (29 Jan 2011)

Agree with the above comments. This one`s just fab!

Ian


----------



## gus3049 (29 Jan 2011)

I really like this one!! The difference is the colour I guess, the blue one seemed to fight whereas this one compliments.

Lovely.


----------



## The Shark (29 Jan 2011)

That is fantastic, George =D> 

Don't think anymore needs to be said!

Malc


----------



## cornucopia (29 Jan 2011)

Thank you everyone- your comments mean allot to me


----------



## nev (2 Feb 2011)

cornucopia":h084q11e said:


> here's another half resin half burr box from today
> 
> 2.5" tall x 2 3/8" wide



hi there, as per the rest of the comments, lovely work especially the second yew form at the top of the thread, gorgeous! =D> 

This half resin, half burr box, great use and juxtaposition of old and new materials. how is this done? is a piece of timber simply cast into a resin and then turned as if it were wood, using the same tools, and is this the same polyester resin used in fiberglassing? sorry for all the question but i am intrigued. :? 
once again, lovely work
cheers
nev


----------



## richburrow (3 Feb 2011)

I think the half and half is fantastic, a really interesting idea and you have turned it into something stunning. 
Your finishing is spot on.
Rich


----------



## cornucopia (3 Feb 2011)

Thank you

Nev:I dont make the material and i dont understand the full process of the casting- but the blanks turn just like a normal blank does.


----------



## cornucopia (26 Feb 2011)

A few more Amalgam mutt box's


























































































A few new pens


----------



## gus3049 (26 Feb 2011)

Haven't been busy then?

They are growing on me now I must admit. I have always like the shapes you achieve but somehow the material didn't appeal to my traditional mindset.

Maybe the old grey cells are quite as atrophied as I thought.


----------



## skeetoids (26 Feb 2011)

Hi G,

WOW, what can I say? Such a vast array of work in one post, lots to take in and digest.

I'm a big fan of your direction at the moment and these pieces are capturing this.

I will come back and browse for my favs and let you know my thoughts.

Beautiful forms and finish as usual, what a talent.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Elaine (26 Feb 2011)

=D> all of them are gorgeous and stunningly beautiful. =D>


----------



## DougieH (26 Feb 2011)

Brilliant work George. I love the blue resin and burr. Looks like the meeting of land and sea. Reminds me of the African coast.

Doug


----------



## The Shark (26 Feb 2011)

skeetoids":12fxpcjm said:


> Beautiful forms and finish as usual, what a talent.



Absolutely spot on!

IMHO, like red wine, some are better than others, but the quality of work is stunning.

Malc


----------



## mark sanger (27 Feb 2011)

lovely work George

As ever the quality is the highest I have seen.


----------



## Blister (27 Feb 2011)

George 

Anyone would think you do this for a living :lol: 

Nice production line 

And lovely workmanship :wink:


----------



## mark sanger (27 Feb 2011)

Blister":1rkyh3ou said:


> George
> 
> Anyone would think you do this for a living :lol:
> 
> ...



I think he should, certainly top notch.


----------



## cornucopia (28 Feb 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## cornucopia (1 Mar 2011)

6 photo's of the same yew form 6" wide by 7" tall


----------



## Paul.J (1 Mar 2011)

Be-yew-tiful George  
About time we saw some more hollow forms


----------



## The Shark (1 Mar 2011)

Paul.J":w9rtir0b said:


> Be-yew-tiful George
> About time we saw some more hollow forms



Unfortunately, I'm not as good with words as Paul :lol: , but I echo his sentiment - that is fantastic, and a natural wood piece as well!! :wink: 

Malc


----------



## skeetoids (1 Mar 2011)

Hi G,

This is stunning in both form and natural beauty.

Are you sure you don't do this for a living, if not then I think you should seriously consider it. Your consistantly turning out beautiful work in all aspects of form, finish and design. There has to be a market for your work, there just has to!

Aw the best,

Lee.


----------



## cornucopia (2 Mar 2011)

Thank you


----------



## cornucopia (10 Mar 2011)

Hello folks

here's some more yew forms

6" wide 5" tall





not keen on this one- there was a large heart shake that i had to remove early on in shaping the neck section and it just didnt go well after that





pic of the previous form (1.3.11) and the new form





all three


----------



## philb88 (10 Mar 2011)

Look pretty good to me even if your not 100%!

Are these turned green, or part turned and dried r fully dried! Never try a hollow form, but would like to soon. But never know which is the best type to turn from!


----------



## CHJ (10 Mar 2011)

Good to see you returning to an earlier theme George, do you find that you see things in a different perspective when you have had a break on totally different pieces like Boxes and Pens.


----------



## cornucopia (11 Mar 2011)

Thank you for your comments

Philb88-yes they are turned green- as for which way is best? i think its more down to what you get used to.

CHJ-not so much a diffrent perspective, more of a wish to get back to a form i was making before the break and explore/refine it more


----------



## Paul.J (11 Mar 2011)

Very nice forms George.  
The Yew looks lovely.


----------



## philb88 (11 Mar 2011)

cornucopia":21vcfo6v said:


> Thank you for your comments
> 
> Philb88-yes they are turned green- as for which way is best? i think its more down to what you get used to.
> 
> CHJ-not so much a diffrent perspective, more of a wish to get back to a form i was making before the break and explore/refine it more



Do the move much once finished? As I saw you did so Oak ones before, and that always moves!!

PHIL


----------



## cornucopia (11 Mar 2011)

yes they do- some woods more than others


----------



## cornucopia (13 Mar 2011)

hello folks

it was meant to be more yew hollow forms today but i forgot to cut any logs yesterday and I wont use my chainsaw on a sunday so box's it was!!

Mervyn Cadmen's PR resin guinness blank
2.5" wide by 3 1/4" tall









Bocote 2 1/4" wide by 3" tall









cocobolo 2 1/4" wide by 3.5" tall





masur birch 2.5" wide by 3 3/4" tall









group shot


----------



## CHJ (13 Mar 2011)

Not exactly a wasted day then George, immaculate finish as usual, I like the sharp edged detail gives a very crisp presentation.


----------



## mark sanger (14 Mar 2011)

Hi George

Quality as ever. Love the forms and finish, it is all there.


----------



## cornucopia (20 Mar 2011)

yew form
8" tall x 5" wide










yew form 6" wide x 6" tall


----------



## CHJ (20 Mar 2011)

It's my philistine streak, I'm waiting for the mouse to pop his head out of that last one :lol:


----------



## mark sanger (20 Mar 2011)

very nice George as usual. Can you make something bad for a change.

Great lines etc,


----------



## skeetoids (20 Mar 2011)

Hi George,

The 1st form is a total winner for me, I recently made a solid form with a very similar shape and I find it very pleasing.

I agree with Mark though, do you ever produce anything that's just rubbish! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keep up the good work mate, always a joy to vew.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## cornucopia (24 Mar 2011)

six pictures of a burr/purple yew form 6.5" wide by 8" tall


----------



## Elaine (25 Mar 2011)

I love all of your stuff but the purple yew form is just stunningly gorgeous, something different to see from every angle.
Where do you this wood from, have only ever seen it in smaller blanks.


----------



## cornucopia (25 Mar 2011)

Thank you Elaine- i was lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time and buy a few logs from a tree surgeon.


----------



## loz (25 Mar 2011)

This a super bit of Yew George ! - and a great result.


----------



## cornucopia (25 Mar 2011)

here's a couple more forms from the same yew log

5.5" wide by 4" tall














I had a bit of trouble shaping the neck!! in the bottom left of this picture is the side of the nail head it then travels diagonally up thru the neck









6" wide by 3.5" tall


----------



## grandads_shed (25 Mar 2011)

cornucopia very good work,
how did u work the nail ?? i dred the thought of getting them ,,


----------



## Paul.J (25 Mar 2011)

B-yew-tiful work as usual George,and wood to match  
Stunning colours/grain in this Yew.


----------



## skeetoids (25 Mar 2011)

Congrats on the WOW cover G, well deserved, a great piece.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## PsyMan (26 Mar 2011)

wow again, stunning stuff, yew are truly an artist.


----------



## cornucopia (26 Mar 2011)

thankyou for your kind comments

I "found" the nail with my gouge which it chipped!! when i realised i couldint dig it out i used my homemade hollowing tools which have a hss tip with 5% cobalt- these cut the metal just enough to allow me to finish the shape and cut thru the nail in the neck and start hollowing- ideally i could have done with a carbide cutter but the hss with cobalt only had to be re-sharpened a few times and there very cheap to replace.


----------



## cornucopia (28 Mar 2011)

Natural edge yew vase 12" (at its widest) by 11" tall













Burr/purple form 6" wide by 8" tall


----------



## CHJ (28 Mar 2011)

Gorgeous pieces George, the style and form in any wood would be great but capturing the splendour of the Yew figuring for all to see has made them exceptional for me.

I must say the flared Vase is my favourite, I appreciate the work in closed forms but vases and open forms just seem to shout freedom to me and lend themselves to multiple display possibilities combined with other media.


----------



## Blister (28 Mar 2011)

George 

The Natural edge yew vase is superb =D>


----------



## Paul.J (28 Mar 2011)

A couple more b-yewties George  
Would have to agree about the natural edge one it is gorgeous.
Very nicely photographed too.


----------



## gus3049 (28 Mar 2011)

You must have half the yew in the UK!

I have to agree that the natural edge vase is stunning - inspiration for me as I have a couple of trees worth coming soon!!


----------



## cornucopia (29 Mar 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## cornucopia (2 Apr 2011)

Hello folks

a few pens


----------



## richburrow (2 Apr 2011)

Very very nice work George
The natural edge vase is one of the nicest pieces I have seen on here for a long time 8) 
Thanks for sharing
Rich


----------



## cornucopia (5 Apr 2011)

Thanks Rich 


more box work


----------



## mark sanger (7 Apr 2011)

Hi George

great boxes as ever.


----------



## chrisbaker42 (7 Apr 2011)

Natural edge vase - superb


----------



## cornucopia (7 Apr 2011)

Thank you
------------


----------



## GrahamR (25 Apr 2011)

Hi George only recently joined this site and love the boxes you do  hope u dont mind but i have a few questions:

How/where do you get the wooden and acrylic.
Is it difficult to turn?
and finally how big are the boxes?


Your work is amazing i love the half and half boxes 


Cheers Graham


----------



## cornucopia (25 Apr 2011)

Hi Graham and welcome to the forum

I buy the amalgam mutt material from America
it turns just like a solid block of dense wood- african blackwood, ligum vitae etc
the boxes are all roughly 2.5" wide by 3" tall

thanks for your comments


----------



## cornucopia (25 Apr 2011)

more amalgam mutt boxes

strips of padauk in white resin









wormy/drift wood in resin









yellow monet









group shot





weathered burr oak hollow form- 7" wide by 5.5" tall









mica pearl fire feathers- dayacom black TN zen









red lucite- dayacom black tn zen









inlace acrylester cherry jubilee- vail









PR resin- berea platinum el grande


----------



## cornucopia (25 Apr 2011)

Blue fibre box


----------



## cornucopia (25 Apr 2011)

Jeff powell blank-black tn jnr retro









amalgam mutt- vail









wormy amalgam mutt- vail









amalgam mutt - vail









Ziracote- platinum el-grande









curly maple- platinum el-grande









inlace acrylester-platinum executive


----------



## cornucopia (14 Jun 2011)

yew box





6 bowls





scorched ash bowl





olive ash- bowl





mini h/forms- ebonized beech, masur birch, cocobolo, yew, ebonized beech





3 boxes- redwood burr, madrone, claro walnut





3 mutt boxes


----------



## boysie39 (15 Jun 2011)

As usuall SUPERB Geo, on the hollow form is that some kind of metal stiching or is it in the wood 
If stiching what did you use 
REgards Boysie


----------



## mikec (15 Jun 2011)

Hi George,

Just caught up with this thread after a long absence from the forum.
Only one comment WOW        
I love the amalgam boxes and in particular the mini hollow forms.
How big are they?

Regards,

mikec


----------



## cornucopia (15 Jun 2011)

thanks you

Boysie- they are just normal staples- similar to the sort you'd find ina office stapler but these were fired in using a compressed air staple gun.

Mike- here's a picture that adds perspective


----------



## boysie39 (15 Jun 2011)

thanks geo. it looks great when used by someone that knows what he's doing.where does one buy an air stapler.
if it costs as much as a deep hollower dont tell me

REgards Boysie


----------



## cornucopia (15 Jun 2011)

:lol: mine is similar to this one Boysie


----------



## boysie39 (15 Jun 2011)

Thanks Geo. that one looks fine,shall invest
REgards Boysie


----------



## cornucopia (29 Jun 2011)

Burr elm platter 20" wide





3 mutt boxes- all about 2.5" wide by 3" tall


----------



## tekno.mage (29 Jun 2011)

Love those mini hollow forms, George - especially the very "organic" ones that are like some kind of seed pods. The altenative materials you are using for your boxes are fantastic as well.


----------



## cornucopia (29 Jun 2011)

Hi Kym- thankyou for your kind comments, the mini hollow forms are fun to do, because there so small i dont mind experimenting more because if it goes wrong it doesnt matter as much on such a small piece of wood and the smaller amount of time involved.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Jun 2011)

Beautiful work as usual George  
Cracking piece of Elm.Not sure about the treatment on the edge with it though :shock:


----------



## RATWOOD (30 Jun 2011)

Well done George very good as ever \/ \/


----------



## cornucopia (1 Jul 2011)

Thank you


----------



## cornucopia (1 Jul 2011)

here is the first piece from a batch of beech i've been spalting for a few months
its 6" wide by 4" tall with a 11/16" hollowing hole


----------



## Paul.J (1 Jul 2011)

That be a beauty that would George  
Love the shape and colour.Are you sure the opening is 11/16" :shock:


----------



## cornucopia (2 Jul 2011)

thanks Paul

lol yes i'm sure- 11/16" or 17mm which ever you prefer :lol:


----------



## The Shark (2 Jul 2011)

Morning George,

What a lovely piece! =D>

As always, you have the turning and finishing spot on, and the wood looks very nice.




Paul.J":857sxjo2 said:


> Are you sure the opening is 11/16" :shock:



11/16" is pretty impressive, too, but don't be fooled, PJ showed us what he thought 6" was once!! :wink:  

Malc


----------



## cornucopia (22 Jul 2011)

A few more

8" wide by 3 3/4" tall - 13/16"






6 1/4" wide by 3.5" tall - 11/16"





desert iron wood 





burr cocobolo





mexican agate tru-stone


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jul 2011)

Outstanding turning again George  
Love the hollow forms,lovely shapes and colour,and the pens are gorgeous.
Can i ask what your thoughts are on the Woodoc :?:


----------



## boysie39 (23 Jul 2011)

Beautiful wood shown to its best by super turning and finishing.
Love the work Geo.
REgards Boysie


----------



## cornucopia (23 Jul 2011)

Thank you

I've only used the woodoc on a few bits so far- so these are my initial thoughts: I have tried the 5, 10, and 20 formulations- these forms were done with the 10- the first coat is kind off a sealer, on spalted beech you can pour and pour it on and it just soaks away before your eyes, so instead of wasting oil I apply one coat and wipe it off, wait 24 hours then apply the first proper coat- i wipe on a generous amount and leave it to sit for about 5-10 minutes applying more oil if I see a dry looking patch, then wipe it off- repeat this again and you will have a very tactile hardwearing silky smooth satin finish- de-nib the oil between coats with a very fine abrasive pad etc

I've tried the 20 on a pen and so far two coats have given a very glossy hard surface

The woodoc takes a bit of getting used to especially if your used to a wipe on wipe off oil.


----------



## cornucopia (31 Jul 2011)

Hello folks

here's two new box's- there not the easiest thing to photograph....but i've tried my best!! 

2 1/4" wide by 2.5" tall






















2 3/8" wide by 2.5" tall


----------



## cornucopia (31 Jul 2011)

6" wide by 6.5" tall









6" wide by 7.5" tall


----------



## cornucopia (10 Aug 2011)

A group of mini forms


----------



## CHJ (10 Aug 2011)

Judging by the work involved in that lot I guess the day job is a bit slack.
Can't imagine the patience and time needed to finish those little beauties off.


----------



## Wood spoiler (10 Aug 2011)

They make for an impressive looking collection


----------



## boysie39 (11 Aug 2011)

That has to be the greatest group of mini's I have ever seen.


----------



## cornucopia (11 Aug 2011)

Thankyou

yes Chas your spot on- very very very quiet


----------



## boysie39 (12 Aug 2011)

Silly me when I saw your Pic. on the front of Woodturning,I thought whats he pilishing a glass for.
Hard to get use to this Acrylic.
You look good George, all the best

REgards Boysie


----------



## cornucopia (16 Aug 2011)

4 new boxes


----------



## CHJ (16 Aug 2011)

Gorgeous colours George, and great finishing, unfortunately for me the boss and immediate customers are woodies so splashing out on some blanks to play is hard to justify.


----------



## cornucopia (19 Aug 2011)

Thanks Chas

here's some more


----------



## skeetoids (19 Aug 2011)

Hi George,

I had a little review of your thread and realised a simple fact - there is nothing you create that isn't beautifully finished, excellent of form, and striking in appearance. 

Although I have limited knowledge, I can't think of anyone who does what you do and does it so well.

Well done George, and an another tip of the hat for the 'Woodturning' cover, great achievement.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## cornucopia (20 Aug 2011)

Thanks Lee- your comments are appreciated


----------



## cornucopia (27 Aug 2011)

mini spalted beech forms
the largest one is 3" tall 2 3/4" wide


----------



## cornucopia (27 Aug 2011)

Issue 230 september woodturning U.K






Isuue 33 october 2011 woodturning design U.S.A


----------



## Silverbirch (27 Aug 2011)

Lovely little hollow forms, George.
Small is beautiful!
Congratulations on your presence on two front covers - your reputation continues to grow!

Ian


----------



## skeetoids (27 Aug 2011)

George,

It is great to see you making such wonderful improvements both in your turning and your profile.

Your skills with these smaller forms is excellent and your continued improvements with your box designs is really good to see.

Another cover, wow, you must be well chuffed.

Well done mate,

Lee.


----------



## cornucopia (29 Aug 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mikec (30 Aug 2011)

Hi George,

Just caught up with this thread after a time away.

one word - fantabumazing       

Your stuff is a real incentive to improve my turning.

Regards,

mikec


----------



## cornucopia (4 Sep 2011)

Thanks Mike




here's the latest six pens


----------



## CHJ (4 Sep 2011)

Some striking resin mixes there George, I particularly like the Burr-Resin combinations.


----------



## johnny.t. (5 Sep 2011)

Can't say I'm a massive fan of pens George but that last one with the light coloured wood and red and white resin is something else, quite simply stunning 8)


----------



## cornucopia (5 Sep 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mikec (5 Sep 2011)

That last one is a beautiful balance of resin colour and wood.

How easy are they to turn George, does the impregnation make the blank consistent in texture or is there a difference between the wood and resin parts?

These resin/burr/wood combinations are really interesting.

Regards,

mikec


----------



## cornucopia (5 Sep 2011)

Thanks Mike

I find them very easy to turn- I dont notice any diffrence between the resin or wood parts when turning them.


----------



## cornucopia (12 Sep 2011)

Hello folks

Three more


----------



## cornucopia (13 Sep 2011)

Hello folks

green and white mutt box









spalted beech form 6 3/4" wide 7.5" tall


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2011)

I really like the neck treatment on that one *George,* somehow it takes it to another level for me.

I think I see it as an ob·jets d'art instead of yet another form.


----------



## cornucopia (14 Sep 2011)

Thanks Chas


----------



## mark sanger (14 Sep 2011)

Hi George

I always enjoy looking at your work, exceptional high quality as ever.


----------



## skeetoids (14 Sep 2011)

Hi George,

I've said it before and I'll say it again, you are the best at what you do.

Your pens and boxes are amongst the best I have seen, quality of form and finish are excemplary.

Well done,

Lee.


----------



## cornucopia (15 Sep 2011)

Thank you- your kind comments are very much appreciated


----------



## cornucopia (14 Oct 2011)

new work
all spalted beech except for one piece which is rippled spalted ash
all finished with woodoc 10

4.5" x 4.5"






7.5" wide by 7.5" tall










7"wide by 5" tall










Rippled/spalted ash 5.5" wide by 3.5" tall






5" wide by 4" tall










7" wide by 3.5" tall






6" wide by 6.5" tall










7 1/4" tall by 5" wide






7"tall by 4.5" wide






3 3/4" wide by 3.5" tall






3 3/4" wide by 3 1/4" tall






group pics


----------



## mark sanger (14 Oct 2011)

Stunning work as ever George. 

The perfection of line in your work always makes me smile.


----------



## cornucopia (15 Oct 2011)

Thanks Mark


----------



## cornucopia (15 Oct 2011)




----------



## skeetoids (16 Oct 2011)

Hi George,

Very impressive work as usual, do you ever make anything average! :lol: 

Lovely forms and superb finishing.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## CHJ (16 Oct 2011)

I particularly like the collar treatment here:



To me it is showing a completely higher commitment to a piece than a simple turned form, regardless of the perfection of the latter.


----------



## Silverbirch (16 Oct 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, George, and the finish looks gorgeous!

Ian


----------



## cornucopia (16 Oct 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## mark sanger (17 Oct 2011)

Hi George

Congratulations on getting the "Turning of the week" at AAW 

Well deserved.


----------



## mikec (19 Oct 2011)

Hi George,

What a beautiful timber the last forms are. The shape and finish are a real pleasure to see.

Can't wait to see what comes next.

Regards,

mikec


----------



## richburrow (19 Oct 2011)

Quality


----------



## cornucopia (7 Nov 2011)

Thank you for all of your kind comments

here's a sandblasted oak form- which was then fumed to a very dark brown/black colour
7" tall by 5.5" wide


----------



## richburrow (7 Nov 2011)

Very nice, I like the matt black very much!!


----------



## nev (8 Nov 2011)

cornucopia":2sakjymc said:


>



:shock: Am I the only one who sees the ghost of Fred Dibner in this wonderful object?


----------



## Blister (8 Nov 2011)

NO 

It can't be Fred ( Unless George Steamed it first ) :lol:


----------



## CHJ (8 Nov 2011)

nev":21rzoucv said:


> :shock: Am I the only one who sees the ghost of Fred Dibner in this wonderful object?




Yes Nev I see it after some concentration, I often 'see' other images in subjects such as that piece, some days I spend time looking at a form and trying to tie it into past discussions I've read about art and design, sometimes I conclude that I can see what it's about other times not, then of course the basic conclusion, do I like it or not, and I must admit to natural wood figuring such as in the piece you highlight scoring high on that front.

Then another day a quick glance at something presents a startling image that has nothing to do with the piece as the artist intended.

Regarding the Dark Oak piece, although I could appreciate it as a display piece in the right context I personally would rather see the native wood.


----------



## cornucopia (8 Nov 2011)

fumed oak form 6" wide 7 3/4" tall









fumed oak 5 1/4" wide by 4.5" tall





fumed oak 5.5" wide 7 3/4" tall





fumed oak 6 1/4" wide by 7 3/4" tall





burr oak form 5.5" wide by 7 1/4" tall

















ash form 5.5" wide by 7" tall





ash form 4.5" wide by 7" tall





oak 5"wide by 3.5" tall


----------



## CHJ (8 Nov 2011)

I do like the neck decoration that is coming to the fore in some of these pieces, to me it adds an interest that I find missing in some of the purer forms.

No doubt that's me showing my lack of artistic appreciation but I think I'm a little too advanced in years to change my preferences now.


----------



## cornucopia (9 Nov 2011)

two more- fumed oak forms

5" wide by 4.5" tall -textured oak





4.5" wide by 4.5" tall -textured oak


----------



## cornucopia (3 Dec 2011)




----------



## CHJ (3 Dec 2011)

OK George, now you are getting round to some pieces that really float my boat, that latter selection of natural edge pieces show the minimalist turning intrusion and project a feeling, maybe erroneously, of minimum effort, that maximises the natural beauty of the wood. A feature or visual projection that grabs my attention every time.


----------



## MickCheese (3 Dec 2011)

Really interesting and very nice. They remind me of Neanderthal skulls. :shock: 

Mick


----------



## boysie39 (4 Dec 2011)

As always superb, but the last picture shows real beauty for me. 
Lovely turning Geo.
Thank you


----------



## cornucopia (18 Dec 2011)

new pictures


----------



## CHJ (18 Dec 2011)

A varied collection there George, shows you are not in a form rut.

I particularly like the second Black/Wood vase (P1120531.jpg)

The 'waxed' Ash: form (P1120594.jpg) has a balanced impact that I like (do I detect a tooling line/ring near the neck :twisted: ) but it serves to demonstrate a difference with the natural Black markings that can result from spalting as in the first spalted 'Ash?' piece (P1120530.jpg) which I can never decide if I can live with.


----------



## Silverbirch (18 Dec 2011)

I love the hollow forms grouped together - like pebbles on a beach.

Ian


----------



## L2wis (18 Dec 2011)

really impressive work!!! Love it all! What do you finish the 'plugs' with?

It's a mirror finish


----------



## tudormaker (19 Dec 2011)

George is the texturing around the tops of some of the H/Fs done with a texturing tool or hand carved, either way it looks very crisp and definitely adds to the pieces.
Do you use a lazer hollower on the larger pieces?

Terry


----------



## cornucopia (19 Dec 2011)

thank you

that piece is'nt waxed Chas- but wax would give a similar effect, I'll post some more pics soon as they were still lemon oiled in these pics.

Sorry L2wis- its a secret for now until its undergone more tests

There hand carved Tudormaker- all of my work is hollowed with normal hollowing tools (munroe etc)- I do not use no rigs or laser's


----------



## knappers (19 Dec 2011)

Go on then, I'll ask - just what are those "plugs" anyway?

Simon


----------



## cornucopia (19 Dec 2011)

Hi Simon 

there worn in stretched ear lobes-these were made for a fellow wooodturner and good friend of mine and are 50mm

google "ear lobe plugs" and you'll find lots of images and forums etc


----------



## L2wis (19 Dec 2011)

Here is a pic of one of my plugs I made in walnut, very plain and unfinished (to scared to add a finish to something that will spend a long time in my ear!) mine are only 12mm.

I don't blame you for keeping it a secret


----------



## Dieseldog (19 Dec 2011)

first one for me ....love the way the neck flows to the body
+ its Yew... one of my favourite woods 

Love the body in the 2nd one just not to sure about the neck 
the gain in the body is stunning

if i made them i would be more then happy with them


----------



## cornucopia (21 Dec 2011)




----------



## boysie39 (21 Dec 2011)

Geo. for me that is the piece of the year. beautiful really lovely.
What wood is it.


----------



## cornucopia (21 Dec 2011)

Thanks Eugene- it was made from an African blackwood branch- its 4" tall by 4" wide


----------



## cornucopia (22 Dec 2011)




----------



## CHJ (22 Dec 2011)

Another varied selection George, very impressive grain display in P1120683.jpg and P1120677.jpg


----------



## cornucopia (27 Dec 2011)

Well that’s it folks- I won’t be posting anymore piece's to this thread.

it’s been a funny old year and whilst I’m not sure what 2012 will bring I have decided that I won’t be doing another one of these threads.

thank you to all who have looked and have taken the time to comment


----------



## CHJ (27 Dec 2011)

It's been an enjoyable vision into your years production George, sorry to hear that it has not provided the feedback or whatever you desired to make it worthwhile for another similar thread.
I hope you continue to show us some of your output, I for one am interested in what motivates you or provides the drive to develope the output even if it is outside my personal sphere of capabilities inclination.
Hope the new year gives you less time to indulge your passion for the lathe, the best of turners can't survive without bread on the table.


----------



## cornucopia (27 Dec 2011)

Thanks Chas

I did not say it hadn’t been enjoyable or worthwhile, I have simply decided to spend less time on the PC and on forums in general.


----------



## boysie39 (27 Dec 2011)

George, everything that Chas. has said total agreement, and also I have followed your thread from day one I may not have commented on everything you posted but I'm sure as hell going to miss seeing what you are doing.
You have been a great source of inspiration to me and I'm sure many others. I hope you continue to do what you do best and every once in a while post a few when you it suits you.
God Bless your hands, I miss your work already.


----------



## Harlequin (29 Dec 2011)

have rarely commented on this thread but have always looked forward to seeing the work posted.
very skilled work and inspirational.Great collection and choice of woods.
will look forward to 2012 's offerings.


----------



## L2wis (29 Dec 2011)

You might be waiting a while... George said he's not doing another just above.


----------



## nev (29 Dec 2011)

Thank you George, for taking the time to keep the thread going and for showing us what is achievable if we stick with it.
I, like others, followed the thread but rarely commented (can only say 'superb' so many times) and shall miss seeing your work.
hope you keep your blog and/ or site going so we dont have complete withdrawal  and may i wish you all the best in your future endeavours. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## cornucopia (30 Dec 2011)

Thank you for your comments

I will still post the odd bit or bob


----------

